# Carrera TDF Road Bike



## captainhastings (25 Jul 2009)

Hi every one 
I have been jogging for a few months now and on my rest day I was thinking of doing some cycling.
The knees are playing me up at the moment so I was hoping cycling would also strengthen the thighs and help them out too.
Also my work place is about 8 miles up the dual carrage way so that could be a possibility.
Any way I see halfords have some nice looking bikes for a little over £200
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchCmd?catalogId=10151&storeId=10001&categoryId=165710&langId=-1&action=listrefine&constraints=sor||Price||1||pag||1

Just wondering on any ones thoughts.
I do intend to visit my local cycle shop too for a nose in the hope of a second hand bargain


----------



## blazed (25 Jul 2009)

I had to stop running due to recurrent shin injuries which is why i now cycle. But if you're having trouble with your knees you may find cycling causes them problems as well. I wouldnt bother with a new bike for £200 get a used one.


----------



## captainhastings (25 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> I had to stop running due to recurrent shin injuries which is why i now cycle. But if you're having trouble with your knees you may find cycling causes them problems as well. I wouldnt bother with a new bike for £200 get a used one.




I had the shin thing too but got over that with luck 
Yea I know what you mean about the knees but I think its because i have upped my miles too quickly the last couple of weeks. It is just the one knee rather than both and my own fault for pushing it too hard 
They dont give me problems as a rule 
Think I will take your advice on the used bike route too


----------



## simon_brooke (25 Jul 2009)

terryd said:


> Hi every one
> I have been jogging for a few months now and on my rest day I was thinking of doing some cycling.
> The knees are playing me up at the moment so I was hoping cycling would also strengthen the thighs and help them out too.
> Also my work place is about 8 miles up the dual carrage way so that could be a possibility.
> ...



When I was 16 I got the forty-years-ago equivalent of that bike from Halfords. I rode that bike from Edinburgh to Cheltenham, so it can't have been all that bad. Ten years later I got another cheap Halfords road bike, and I 
rode about 25,000 miles on that one.

I wouldn't buy another now, but then these days I can afford to buy really good bikes. It won't be light, it won't be fast, the components will need a lot of maintenance... but it will get you places, and you'll have fun.

However, a second hand bike of better quality would probably be a better buy.


----------



## BikeShapedObject (25 Jul 2009)

Just for the hell of it, would somebody like to point to a second hand bike of similar value to that halfords one, on ebay or elsewhere? I'm intrested to see what perople think is better for the same money....


----------



## The Jogger (26 Jul 2009)

your knee problems when jogging , is probably over pronation. could be solved by correct shoes. have you been to a proper running shop, like sweatshop?


----------



## Steve Austin (26 Jul 2009)

for a start, its a £400 reduced to 259 so any alternative would have to be serious good value. is a steady looking beginners bike. its not the best bike ever, but for 259 i don't think you will find better. you'll find alternatives, but not better.
just make sure they get the forks the right way round.


----------



## johnnyh (26 Jul 2009)

it's very much the same as my Carrera Virtuoso, just in a paint job from what i can see.

for £250 it is a good buy, I paid £250 for my Carrera and it has performed without fault over 2000 miles since Feb, including 3 days at 120 miles a day.
(added bonus that it can take my rack and trunk bag/panniers). Yes I now have my Trek 1.7 too, but I still ride the Carrera half of the time.


----------



## captainhastings (26 Jul 2009)

The Jogger said:


> your knee problems when jogging , is probably over pronation. could be solved by correct shoes. have you been to a proper running shop, like sweatshop?



You may be right but I have yet to find a shop that does gait analysis in my area or even close. It is some thing I want doing though
I live in Carmarthenshire west wales.
Thanks every one for the advice too much appreciated


----------



## Downward (26 Jul 2009)

Decathlon have the Sport 1 2009 for the same price and our local store has the Sport 2 2008 model in the sale for £259.99.

Both are better spec than the Halfords.
The Sport 2 in the sale is Shimano 2200 and the 2009 Sport 2 model is £499.00 so it's a cracking price.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Jul 2009)

if it fits your budget, it should be a good bike. just allow a little extra in the budget to have a good local bike shop check it over if you're not satisfied that the halfords staff are very knowledgeable (which can vary enormously between stores).

you can always upgrade components on an as and when basis, as i did with my carrera virtuoso.


----------



## captainhastings (27 Jul 2009)

at 5 foot 8 and average build would I need the 54 or 58 inch reason I ask is they dont have the 54 inch in stock. Of course I will try it out any way.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (27 Jul 2009)

I'm around your height, and a 58 will be too big.


----------



## aJohnson (27 Jul 2009)

terryd said:


> at 5 foot 8 and average build would I need the 54 or 58 inch reason I ask is they dont have the 54 inch in stock. Of course I will try it out any way.



What's your age? I'm 6'0" and I use a 58 inch which fits me perfectly so will probably be a bit big for you.


----------



## captainhastings (27 Jul 2009)

aJohnson said:


> What's your age? I'm 6'0" and I use a 58 inch which fits me perfectly so will probably be a bit big for you.



cheers folks
I am 40 this year lol


----------



## aJohnson (27 Jul 2009)

terryd said:


> cheers folks
> I am 40 this year lol



Ah ok, just curious, as you could have been someone still growing which can affect the size you go for.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (27 Jul 2009)

Ivan Ardon said:


> I'm around your height, and a 58 will be too big.



beg to differ. i've got a 58 and i'm a towering 5'7". i did get them to fit a shorter stem though. the only downside is less seatpost to fit lights etc, but not so much that it's a problem.


----------



## captainhastings (27 Jul 2009)

well now I have decided to take the plunge and I am thinking more about it maybe a Hybrid would be better for me.
Basically the objective is to keep fit and tie in with my jogging. My routes will be mostly back lanes ( hilly being wales ) and an 18 mile round trip to town down the dual carrage way which has a couple of mile long 30 to 40 metre climbs.
At the age of 40 much as I would like to go tanking along on a road bike  I would more than likely kill my self and I guess there not built for comfort.
So now thinking carrera subway or along them lines 
*
*


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Jul 2009)

Get the road bike - more fun, better for the climbs on that dual carriageway. - 40! You are still a young man! You can kill yourself just as easily on a hybrid! (IMO, of course)


----------



## johnnyh (27 Jul 2009)

I am 5'8" and the 54 is the bang on the money for that bike.


----------



## captainhastings (28 Jul 2009)

well got there at 9 am and spent half an hour flying around the bike displays on the tdf road bike and a subway ltd g 
In the end the sensible side of me took over and i opted for the subway 
Just got it home and checked it over and now ive lowered the seat from the sky and lined the handle bars with the wheel it looks fine.
Cant wait to go for a nice ride but its pouring down 
bike was 259 down from 399 apparently
Not rid since i was kid really so should be fun

Well I managed to get out tonight just did a quick 2 miler to see how it felt and I was more than happy. Bike is comfy and seemed to handle a hill with no problem.
Cant wait to get some more miles under my belt trouble is I dont want to give up on the jogging so I am going to have to mix the two some how with out over training


----------

